# which one?



## daventx64 (Jul 13, 2012)

*is air conditioning and refrigeration an observation or a science?:blink:*


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I'd have to say both.


----------



## EnergyLoadCalc (Jul 1, 2012)

Its a healthy mix of both but I'd say more science.


----------



## harvey (Jul 20, 2012)

an observer, scientist, and an electrician. trouble shooting a reff. unit is 90% electrical. the other 10% is the refrigeration cycle.
would you agree?


----------

